# Dead Frog...



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

So I was cleaning my Varadero tank today and I noticed one of them in a film can that had some really nasty water in it... So I grabbed the film can and poured it out, and tapped it, expecting the frog to come hopping out... Instead it fell straight down. When it fell, it's legs kind of dragged behind it, in a very unlifelike way. I pretty much knew it was dead. While it was on the bottom of the viv, I kind of poked and prodded it as I was trying to remove it, with no reaction. This varadero was probably 8+ months old, and seemed to be very healthy before this. It was very active and eating not even 2 days ago. I noticed that it was in the same film can for probably the past 2, maybe 3 days, but I didn't think much of it. Does anybody have any idea what could of happened?
And does anybody also know where in San Diego I can get an autopsy done?

Edit: Also, it's body doesn't look bad or disfigured or anything like that...


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

It's possible it could have drowned in the film canister. Do your frogs often sit in them together? Maybe one accidentally sat on top of the other while in the film can


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

lookitsadam said:


> It's possible it could have drowned in the film canister. Do your frogs often sit in them together? Maybe one accidentally sat on top of the other while in the film can


no the two frogs hardly ever interact. When I saw it, it's nose/head was just out of the water, so I don't think it drowned.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

goof901 said:


> So I was cleaning my Varadero tank today and I noticed one of them in a film can that had some really nasty water in it...


Oh and also, the nasty water wasn't really that nasty. It just had dirt and algae in it so I figured I should just get rid of it and put some clean water in...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

goof901 said:


> And does anybody also know where in San Diego I can get an autopsy done?


*Necropsy

Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine.

Sorry for your loss. I think Frogface is in southern Cali and has a local bet she uses that could do a postmortem exam.

Keep the frog in the fridge, NOT freezer and get it examined SOON!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> *Necropsy
> 
> Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> ...


Sorry wasn't sure what the correct term was. I think you're thinking about frogparty. frogface is in North Carolina. I'll send frogparty a pm. 
It is already in the fridge so I'll try to get that set up ASAP


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> *Necropsy
> 
> Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> ...


Also, how much does a necropsy usually run?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

goof901 said:


> Also, how much does a necropsy usually run?


My vet in NC charges 140. However, they told me I could take frogs directly to the lab and they will do it for around 50-60 bucks. The lab we use here is the State Veterinary Diagnostic and Pathology Lab. Maybe you have something like that. NCDA&CS Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory System


----------



## brettxxx4 (Jun 16, 2013)

Did you ever find out how he died. The same thing happened to one of my varaderos about that old . 


Brett
Charlotte nc


----------

